# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  To take Eastern Caribbean Dollar or USD?

## Deal

For those who have gone down to the Caribbeans, is it generally recommended to take the Eastern Caribbean dollars or USD?  I know its pegged, but I am guessing it is better to have more Eastern Carribean dollars vs US when travelling to more local areas where they don't have as much USD prices posted and/or USD available.  Plus, it being easier to calculate.

----------


## davidsmith36

I agree with antigua-creole and disagree with royeee. You will get a much better exchange rate (£s v EC$s) in Antigua than you will in the UK. If you use US$s in Antigua, you may well get change in EC$s and, apart from that, most shops/services display their prices in EC$s.

----------


## sukamin123

A very interesting topic that I have been looking at, I think this is one of the most important information for me. And I'm glad to read your post. Thanks for sharing! mapquest driving directions

----------

